# Diacritics for all languages



## LilianaB

Hi. I just wanted to find out if there is any place on WR where diacritics for most languages that require them could be found? I could see them when posting in the Polish forum -- not for all languages, but some. Can diacritics be used in the Cafe fora as well, somehow?


----------



## swift

Hi Liliana.

Please read this previous thread.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Swift. I know there is no easy solution but it is sometimes hard to have to go hunting for letters on the internet. Today I was trying to find the soft Polish s, and I could not find it because many people don't type with the diacritics, and then when I finally found one, it was in a box -- inside a rectangle. With Lithuanian it is even harder because there are more unusual letters there and stresses, or marks denoting the length of vowels. I think it might be impossible for the forum to have all the diacritics in the advanced editor, so the solution is probably just to continue hunting for them on the internet.


----------



## swift

Hi, Lil.

Are you a Firefox user? You could try adding abcTajpu. You can also use this spellchecker for Polish and this one for Lithuanian. And of course, there are Lexilogo's Polish and Lithuanian keyboards.  I hope that helps.


----------



## LilianaB

No, Swift. I usually use Safari, Google Chrome, sometimes AOL when I have to. I have some programs with editors in Polish or Lithuanian, but I am afraid that using them may shut down my whole system if I try copying from them to WR. I have many PDH files in Lithuanian. I have no idea how to use the key board in other languages than English (the ones that require a lot of diacritics, like Polish and Lithuanian, not just a few, like Swedish, Spanish or German. I think I will keep copying them from the internet. I just wanted to find out if there is an easier way, perhaps.Thank you.


----------



## swift

This is the layout of Lexilogo's Polish on-line keyboard, which you may use on any web browser:

View attachment 10551
What would be easier, in your opinion? Using that keyboard or hunting the Polish characters on the Internet?


----------



## jann

You may also wish to explore the options (including utility programs & keyboard customizations) listed in our sticky.


----------



## LilianaB

swift said:


> This is the layout of Lexilogo's Polish on-line keyboard, which you may use on any web browser:
> 
> View attachment 10551
> What would be easier, in your opinion? Using that keyboard or hunting the Polish characters on the Internet?



Hunting  You can get used, to it, after a while. It is not that hard to be multilingual. It is very hard to be multi-typal. 
Perfecting another typing system has a very bad influence on your primary typing system in my opinion. I could not really afford it. This is just my personal -- experience, please don't take it as some universal truth.  I really have to type sometimes 50-80 pages within 24 hours in English, so I cannot let any other typing system to have slowing influence on my primary typing.


----------



## swift

All you have to do is click on the characters, then copy and paste the same way you do when you hunt them.  You don't need to type anything. But I guess hunting is funnier.


----------



## LilianaB

Ok, thank you, Swift. Let me try to figure it out. If I don't have to learn any new typing systems, it is fine. In the meantime, I will continue hunting, but it is getting harder and harder because fewer and fewer people use them.


----------

